# [SOLVED] IMac G5



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello,

What operating systems can run on and IMac G5 with apples own processors before the intel processors came out.

Thanks

R


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IMac G5*

Original specs iMac G5 - Technical Specifications then possibly Leopard no further


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: IMac G5*

OK Thanks just to confirm this leopard version Mac OS X Leopard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thanks 

R


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IMac G5*

Just leopard not any other ie snow leopard as it is not suitable


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: IMac G5*

This is the best place for this kind of info.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IMac G5*

Cool thanks bookmarked


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: IMac G5*

I also have a mac book pro that is running lion at the moment but would that be able to run the new Mountain Lion.

Thanks
*
*


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: IMac G5*

Look at my link above. Find your Mac from the list and then look at the table of info. Towards the bottom will list support OSes.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: IMac G5*

ok Thanks. I got the lepoard set up on the screen it tells me to restart then it logs back in as tirger again and does nothing.

Can you Help?

Thanks 

R


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IMac G5*

Hi see this http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/leopard_install-setup.pdf


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: IMac G5*

ok thanks


----------

